# Ghost Whisperer season finale



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

So, whatdja think?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I MISSED IT!!!!!!!!?????? I completly forgot about it!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Missed the season finale but hubby and I have a game we play while we watch Ghost Wisperer. Every time she changes outfits you take a drink. And if it's and outfit that shows off her accets you take two. If you are doing shots you could be pretty tight by the end of the show.


----------

